# Pay As You Go Mobile Broadband Usb Dongle



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone use these?

There are loads of choices on ebay from around Â£20 , Are some better than others?


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't use them up here, no 3G, which is a real shame because work were going were going to give us laptops so I would gladly spend less time in the office.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a Vodafone one. Cost Â£40 including Â£15 credit but my netbook has a built-in sim slot so only use the sim not the dongle. The Vodafone connection manager program works for me but I've read others moaning about it.

As Andy mentioned, 3g is what you want but the other (GPRS?) is ok in emergencies


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks...


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

3dongle4free.

On 3, only Â£4.95 inc postage!!!

I got one last week

sam


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Robert said:


> I have a Vodafone one. Cost Â£40 including Â£15 credit but my netbook has a built-in sim slot so only use the sim not the dongle. The Vodafone connection manager program works for me but I've read others moaning about it.
> 
> As Andy mentioned, 3g is what you want but the other (GPRS?) is ok in emergencies


I've got one (Vodafone) on contract and I fecking hate it! It makes me angry on a daily basis and I'm desperately trying to get out of it. Make sure you research all the options first - from what I understand 3 is the most reliable...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have one from 3, works fine and I haven't had a problem except with the cost, it's f#cking expensive 

I got it when I moved house and had no internet, I managed to rack up a Â£50 in less than 2 weeks and didn't really use it that much so I would expect PAYG to be equally expensive.

B.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

sssammm said:


> 3dongle4free.
> 
> On 3, only Â£4.95 inc postage!!!
> 
> ...


How long does your money/ credit "last" and what is the catch? If I don't use it for six months will I lose the credit I put on it?

It sounds too good to be true. I'm sure it comes with caveats that normal folk might miss if they don't read the fine print.

There seems to be an absence of "fine print" on that site and that makes me suspicious.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Stan said:


> sssammm said:
> 
> 
> > 3dongle4free.
> ...


check out their site


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

@ Stan - if you take a look at three.co.uk then you should get all the pricing info...

@Jason - take a looky here http://forum.vodafone.co.uk/index.php?showforum=17 to see what the customers of Vodafone have to say!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> @Jason - take a looky here http://forum.vodafone.co.uk/index.php?showforum=17 to see what the customers of Vodafone have to say!


I registered there to ask a few questions. Its not a forum as we know it, its just a complaints department. I feel sorry for the Vodafone guys that take all the flak there.

I avoided a contract until I found out how much I would use it. Haven't even used Â£15 since January.

The Three coverage in this neck of the woods looks really good.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

No, you're right in that it's how they deal with complaints - badly. I've had several posts removed from there as 'we are now dealing with your issue, so there's no need to keep the post up'. I did feel sorry for them until I found out just how much they bull*hit you. I complained last year that I thought that the dongle was faulty... Apparently they can 100% tell me that it's not faulty without looking at the damned thing - amazing! Apparently it was all down to the big tree in the back garden that the download speeds were so poor, that it consistently won't connect, hangs, freezes my computer and so on. I moved a considerable distance across London and guess what? The same thing happens! Now they're finally admitting that it could be faulty and have 'escalated' my problem whatever that means. That was a week ago and I've not heard anything, I suspect because I'm asking for my contract to be ended early. If they won't end it (which I suspect is what will happen) then I shall be moving everything over to Orange, which is a shame as I've always been with Vodafone. They've really let us down on this one.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't you just get an E71 phone or similar Jase, if all you want is quick/mobile net access?


----------

